# Type the name of the Command Interpreter????



## j0n003 (Aug 25, 2003)

My daughter's Compact Presario, 200M Pentium, Win 98 computer is briefly showing the Win98 start up screen and then going to <Type The Name Of The Command Interpreter (e.g., C:\windows\command.com)> on a DOS looking screen. I can get to a menu that lists options to do a Quick Diagnostics, Setup, Create a diagnotic diskette, etc., but when choosing a option the box goes into a stall hanging on a window that pertains to the option. I can ctl-alt-del out of the hang and get to a Compact screen with F1 Boot and F10 setup. The F10 takes me to the just mentioned menu. The F1 sounds like a boot and gives me the Command Interpreter line. Please help.


----------



## j0n003 (Aug 25, 2003)

I'm sorry to have taken up space here, when all I had to do was a Search first. I have the answer using a boot disc, clean HD, and reinstalling.

Again my apologies


----------

